# Nostalgia ed eccomi qui

## comio

Ciao a tutti,

mosso da un po' di nostalgia torno sul forum per fare giusto un saluto (dopo aver recuperato uno stage3).

E' da un po' che vedo, anche con un po' di rammarico,  come la comunità si sia contratta notevolmente (abbiamo ancora un gruppo traduzione?).

Chissà se ci sono ancora in giro i vecchi randomaze, koma, fedeliallalinea, mouser, bsolar, lavish, gutter, drizzt, deadhead, cazzantonio, e scen.

ciao

comio il comico.

----------

## Maxxx

Ciao,

io sono un utente abbastanza fresco (iscritto da circa fine gennaio 2016)...

sono veramente soddisfatto per tutto quello che ho imparato in questo tempo installando e utilizzando Gentoo.

Ho fatto richiesta di diventare traduttore e mi hanno da poco attivato (utente Maxxx).

Ciao

----------

## comio

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> io sono un utente abbastanza fresco (iscritto da circa fine gennaio 2016)...
> 
> sono veramente soddisfatto per tutto quello che ho imparato in questo tempo installando e utilizzando Gentoo.
> ...

 

Ho fatto pure io richiesta. Magari la si integra un po'. Perché mi fa un po' ridere dover andare sulla doc di arch per operare su gentoo.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Maxxx

Da quando ho fatto richiesta è passato oltre un mese prima che mi attivassero.

C'è da aspettare un pò.

Scusa ma perchè bisogna andare sulla doc di arch? Le traduzioni avvengono su wiki.gentoo.org/.......

----------

## comio

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Da quando ho fatto richiesta è passato oltre un mese prima che mi attivassero.
> 
> C'è da aspettare un pò.
> 
> Scusa ma perchè bisogna andare sulla doc di arch? Le traduzioni avvengono su wiki.gentoo.org/.......

 

Perché vedo che su molte cose c'è proprio mancanza di informazione utile.

ciao

luigi

----------

## Maxxx

Ah, ok

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Chissà se ci sono ancora in giro i vecchi randomaze, koma, fedeliallalinea, mouser, bsolar, lavish, gutter, drizzt, deadhead, cazzantonio, e scen.

 

Direi di si' anche se e' solo da qualche settimana che ho riniziato a postare dopo un lungo perido da spettatore   :Very Happy: .

----------

## comio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *comio wrote:*   Chissà se ci sono ancora in giro i vecchi randomaze, koma, fedeliallalinea, mouser, bsolar, lavish, gutter, drizzt, deadhead, cazzantonio, e scen. 
> 
> Direi di si' anche se e' solo da qualche settimana che ho riniziato a postare dopo un lungo perido da spettatore  .

 

Felicissimo di sentirti!  :Smile: 

rimbocchiamoci le mani allora!

a presto.

luigi

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Felicissimo di sentirti! 

 

Siamo in due allora   :Very Happy:  .

 *comio wrote:*   

> rimbocchiamoci le mani allora!

 

Sono qui e tengo d'occhio il forum!

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao!!

Anche io sono un po' latitante da qualche tempo,  ma la Gentoo è sempre lì, anche se aggiorno ogni morto di papa, e questo è uno di quei periodi in cui lanci un upgrade di 3/400 pacchetti!   :Very Happy: 

Felice di risentirvi, anche io ci sono sempre anche se in read only mode,  il più delle volte!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

quasi quasi torno anche io un po più attivo  :Very Happy:  ariciao a tutti \o/

----------

## darkimage

massi dai, torniamo tutti!  :Razz: 

----------

## comio

Io ho migrato il mio nas a gentoo in questi giorni. Che bella sensazione capire quel che si sta facendo. Per ora sto su amd64 ma la tilde mi tenta... Lol

----------

## bandreabis

Post MITICO!

Nomi che non sentivo da anni!

Ed i GentooPub non ritornano???  :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Post MITICO!
> 
> Nomi che non sentivo da anni!
> 
> Ed i GentooPub non ritornano??? 

 

Io sono tornato a Taranto  :Smile:  la vedo difficile per ora.

Quale era il locale in zona Garibaldi?

----------

## bandreabis

 *comio wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Post MITICO!
> 
> Nomi che non sentivo da anni!
> 
> Ed i GentooPub non ritornano???  
> ...

 

Ho una bimba piccola ora, anche io la vedo dura, ma meno che venire da Taranto   :Razz: 

Il pub era: Movida ( Via Rosales 9, Zona Garibaldi, Corso Como )

sono passati quanti anni dalla mia ultima presenza???   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ho ancora il numero di cellulare di federico.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho ancora il numero di cellulare di federico.

 

Allora mandagli un sms di passare a fare un saluto da qua   :Laughing:  .

----------

## bandreabis

Guarda che glielo mando davvero!

Chissà se gli comparirà ancora un nome.

----------

## bandreabis

gli ho spedito un whatsapp!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Me lo ha mandato per davvero il messaggio e paripampum ed eccomi qua  :Smile: 

Noi "Gentoo PUB" li facciamo ancora sotto un nome un po' particolare... TPFKAG che non so neanche cosa significhi, mi pare "The Pub Formerly Known As Gentoo"

Fede

----------

## bandreabis

 :Cool: 

----------

## comio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Me lo ha mandato per davvero il messaggio e paripampum ed eccomi qua 
> 
> Noi "Gentoo PUB" li facciamo ancora sotto un nome un po' particolare... TPFKAG che non so neanche cosa significhi, mi pare "The Pub Formerly Known As Gentoo"
> 
> Fede

 

e dove li fate ? TPKAM (The Pub Formerly Known as Movida)?

 :Smile: 

Ben lieto di vederti di nuovo qui!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Noi "Gentoo PUB" li facciamo ancora sotto un nome un po' particolare... TPFKAG che non so neanche cosa significhi, mi pare "The Pub Formerly Known As Gentoo

 

Ma soprattutto noi chi?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## federico

Allora! Per lo piu' in zona Corso Como, poi ci sono stati incontri non previsti ai vari CodEmotion...

Il "noi" comprende, io, Riquito, Codadilupo, Akiross, DeadHead, Mouser, Randomaze

Ovviamente mai sempre tutti insieme perche' avrebbe del miracoloso...

F

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il "noi" comprende, io, Riquito, Codadilupo, Akiross, DeadHead, Mouser, Randomaze

 

Azz manca l'emoticons con la lacrimuccia! Salutameli appena li vedi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riquito

Pensa te, mi sono ricordato la password. Qualcuno ha detto Gentoo PUB?

----------

## mouser

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Il "noi" comprende, io, Riquito, Codadilupo, Akiross, DeadHead, Mouser, Randomaze 
> 
> Azz manca l'emoticons con la lacrimuccia! Salutameli appena li vedi  

 

Non mi citano da EONI sul forum, ed il secondo che lo fa mi sbaglia l'iniziale, mannaggia.

Tra prole e gente sparsa per l'Europa/il mondo sono rari i GPub, ma quando e se capiterá cercheró di esserci 

----------

## bandreabis

mouser, coda... !!! Che utenti storici!

Grandissimi! Mitologici perfino!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oh madre, capisco ora come si sentono i demoni dormienti risvegliati dalle teenager americane negli horror...

L'uomo con uno SLA in termini di MINUTI, il mod della mia infanzia gentooista, Fedeliallalineaaaa   :Surprised: 

Hola compari, che piacere sapervi attivi ancora dietro le vostre tastiere!

Eh scatta la rimpatriata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Certo che cambiano le stagioni, gli stage e quant'altro... ma il forum non è cambiato di una virgola...

Parlando di Gentoo, io ho provato recentemente GentooPrefix, ma quello è veramente un terno al lotto.

Dovrei avere ancora il portatile con cui tutto è iniziato: Centrino 32bit e scheda wifi che le makumbe...

Ahhhmarcord  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Me lo ha mandato per davvero il messaggio e paripampum ed eccomi qua 
> 
> Noi "Gentoo PUB" li facciamo ancora sotto un nome un po' particolare... TPFKAG che non so neanche cosa significhi, mi pare "The Pub Formerly Known As Gentoo"
> 
> Fede

 

Oh, Yes! Il Pub Un Tempo Conosciuto come Gentoo   :Cool: 

/me torna nel limbo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Voi nel limbo che combinate ora?

Saluti.

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Il "noi" comprende, io, Riquito, Codadilupo, Akiross, DeadHead, Mouser, Randomaze 
> 
> Azz manca l'emoticons con la lacrimuccia! Salutameli appena li vedi  

 

 :Crying or Very sad:  eccola.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> Allora! Per lo piu' in zona Corso Como, poi ci sono stati incontri non previsti ai vari CodEmotion...

 

E che ne dite di organizzarne una a Como? Per me milano e' un po' distante e poi ogni volta che vado (due volte   :Laughing:  ) mi perdo!

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  eccola.

 

Mi pareva che c'era   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

però è bello vedere che siamo in tanti, dell'epoca degli anni ruggenti, che non hanno abbandonato gentoo.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> che non hanno abbandonato gentoo.

 

Cavolo puoi dirlo forte... Cambiato PC magari, ma il filesystem originale è sempre quello!  :Smile:  Opportunamente riadattato e ricompilato a modo, ma è sempre quello di una decina di anni fa!  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   che non hanno abbandonato gentoo. 
> 
> Cavolo puoi dirlo forte... Cambiato PC magari, ma il filesystem originale è sempre quello!  Opportunamente riadattato e ricompilato a modo, ma è sempre quello di una decina di anni fa! 

 

Il PC è sempre quello di una decina di anni fa!!  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io mi sono fatto il pc nuovo e adesso sto sclerando con UEFI boot   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lucapost

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 

 

eri tu lo juventino?

----------

## bandreabis

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*    
> 
> eri tu lo juventino?

 

Come "eri"????   :Laughing: 

Addirittura "LO juventino"?   :Shocked: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *lucapost wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*    
> 
> eri tu lo juventino? 
> 
> Come "eri"????  
> ...

 

Da certe cose non si scappa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## luna80

non sono solo io allora che sentivo la mancanza di gentoo   :Razz: 

----------

## comio

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> non sono solo io allora che sentivo la mancanza di gentoo  

 

sarà un caso ma su distrowatch siamo passati dalla 40a alla 39a posizione. eheh

comunque sto gradendo il lavoro di pulizia che hanno fatto al tree nell'ultimo periodo.

ciao

luigi

----------

## tano70

anche io avevo una grandissima nostalgia di usarlo, anche se nel mio portatile uso con soddisfazione due distro linux (archlinux e slackware) ma gentoo è sempre gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Cosi mi sono rimesso di impegno, prima l'ho installata su una chiavetta usb, e configurata a puntino e poi me la sono clonata su una partizione del mio HD ssd ancora libera (ho tolto windows che non usavo mai) e ho fatto spazio a questa meravigliosa distro, assegnandogli ben 65 giga tutto in root  :Very Happy:  Mi sono configurato perfino compiz e va tutto alla grandissima

----------

## oRDeX

wow...sembra di essere tornato indietro nel tempo   :Very Happy:   tutti questi nick in un unico post...

Ma sono l'unico che Gentoo non l'ha mai mai mai mai (e dico mai!) mollata fino ad ora?   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Magari riuscissi a partecipare ad un prossimo GentooPub ....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Ma sono l'unico che Gentoo non l'ha mai mai mai mai (e dico mai!) mollata fino ad ora?    

 

Se per "mai mollato" intendi "mai disinstallato", allora non sei l'unico   :Very Happy: , se invece intendi usato sempre come sistema principale allora...   :Confused: 

----------

## fbcyborg

No tranquillo non sei l'unico!  :Smile: 

Io non l'ho mai disinstallata dal mio laptop e ho solo questo sistema operativo!  :Smile: 

Per lavoro ahimè... solo prodotti microsoft purtroppo.

----------

## fturco

Da qualche settimana ho deciso anch'io di rimettere Gentoo sulle mie macchine dopo diverso tempo speso con altre distribuzioni. Gentoo è stata la mia prima distribuzione usata stabilmente al posto di Windows, fin dal lontano 2004. Il primo amore non si scorda mai!  :Very Happy:  All'epoca ero iscritto sul forum con un altro nickname... ora uso questo.

----------

## lavish

 *comio wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Chissà se ci sono ancora in giro i vecchi randomaze, koma, fedeliallalinea, mouser, bsolar, lavish, gutter, drizzt, deadhead, cazzantonio, e scen.

 

Ma certo che ci siamo! Con solo qualche mese di ritardo, ma eccoci qui! Ciao gente, che piacere risentirvi tutti!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Io e' da anni che latito dal forum, ma sono sempre rimasto su IRC insieme ad uno zoccolo duro di altri utenti (#gentoo-it su FreeNode)... mi sono accorto di questo thread solo  perche' fedeliallalinea e' entrato in chan   :Laughing: 

Gentoo non la uso piu' sul laptop, ma a livello domestico la tengo sia sul nas che sul server. All'universita' invece abbiamo un lab virtuale composto unicamente da VM Gentoo dove gli studenti svolgono attivita' di Security   :Wink: 

Sarebbe bello comunque organizzare una rimpatriata da qualche parte... pensiamoci seriamente, magari per ottobre/novembre!

----------

## Elbryan

Qualcuno ha parlato di vecchie leve?

----------

## Manuelixm

Caspita nel rivedere tutti questi nomi quasi ho le lacrime... è passato tantissimo tempo, ma la gentoo e il forum sono unici, come il supporto che avete dato a questa splendida comunità/distro.

Era veramente tanto tempo che non leggevo il forum, ma è stata un'ottima sorpresa.

----------

## lucapost

w gentoo

----------

## xdarma

Sempre viva! :-D

----------

## marziods

viva gentoo (dopo la...   :Razz:  ) ma con gli anni che avanzano.... ahahaha

----------

## bandreabis

"Dopo tutti questi anni?"

"SEMPRE"

 :Wink: 

----------

## falko

Che spettacolo, 

Era da parecchio che anche io non mettevo a nuovo il mio vecchio PC con una Gentoo funzionante.

Un po' arrugginito ma Gentoo sempre nel cuore   :Very Happy: 

Anche se diciamolo sarebbe un po' da aggiornare questo forum l'interfaccia sa un  un po' di retrò...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *falko wrote:*   

> Anche se diciamolo sarebbe un po' da aggiornare questo forum l'interfaccia sa un  un po' di retrò...

 

Penso che stiano testando la transizione a phpbb3, il problema piu' grosso sono le varie features che hanno introdotto nel tempo in phpbb2 e che ci vuole tempo a riscriverle o cercarle plugin gia' fatti per la nuova versione.

Poi a parte che su device mobili non funziona affatto bene per il resto non mi disturba il look retro

----------

## cloc3

 *falko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche se diciamolo sarebbe un po' da aggiornare questo forum l'interfaccia sa un  un po' di retrò...

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:   vade retro Satana!!!

che cosa vorresti avere, di più solido?

oltre a tutto, gli sviluppatori gentoo hanno già fatto danni sufficienti  negli ultimi anni sul sito principale.

Se avessimo avuto quel sito nel 2004 non sarei utente gentoo.

non vorrei scatenarli adesso sul forum.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> che cosa vorresti avere, di più solido?

 

Che sia devices compliant

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> oltre a tutto, gli sviluppatori gentoo hanno già fatto danni sufficienti  negli ultimi anni sul sito principale.
> 
> Se avessimo avuto quel sito nel 2004 non sarei utente gentoo.

 

Davvero non ti piace? Io lo trovo ben fatto con le informazioni ben strutturate

----------

## bandreabis

Il forum ha bisogno davvero di essere fruibile da android o cosi del genere.

Il sito invece mi piace.

Dovrebbero mettere una tendina come sul sito anche sul forum per andare nelle diverse sessioni.

A dire il vero non ricordo perché scelsi Gentoo, ma ora so che non potrei usare altra distro.

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   che cosa vorresti avere, di più solido? 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   oltre a tutto, gli sviluppatori gentoo hanno già fatto danni sufficienti  negli ultimi anni sul sito principale.
> 
> Se avessimo avuto quel sito nel 2004 non sarei utente gentoo. 
> ...

 

no so.

se apro il sito, la prima cosa che colpisce la mia attenzione è questa scritta:

 *gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hardened Linux kernel sources removal
> 
> 

 

quanto al supporto dei dispositivi, se lancio elinks navigo benissimo il forum per leggere questa mail, ma non riesco a consultare l'handbook.

come riuscirei a fare una installazione da scratch?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[quote="cloc3"]se apro il sito, la prima cosa che colpisce la mia attenzione è questa scritta:

 *gentoo.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hardened Linux kernel sources removal
> 
> 

 

Non capisco dove sia il problema, purtroppo le patch per questo kernel sono diventate a pagamento.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quanto al supporto dei dispositivi, se lancio elinks navigo benissimo il forum per leggere questa mail, ma non riesco a consultare l'handbook.
> 
> come riuscirei a fare una installazione da scratch?

 

In che senso?

```
elinks https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation
```

  :Question: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non capisco dove sia il problema, purtroppo le patch per questo kernel sono diventate a pagamento.
> 
> 

 

ti sembra la cosa più rilevante nel sito di una distribuzione?

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In che senso?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

prova da:

```

elinks https://gentoo.org/get-started/

```

e scendi al link per l'handbook. a me propone di scaricare il pdf...

fuor di celia, ho l'impressione che il sito principale non si ponga efficacemente l'obiettivo di intercettare gli eventuali nuovi utenti, che secondo me sono ragazzi motivati, ma poco esperti e che avrebbero bisogno di essere introdotti in un modo più amichevole.

io adesso faccio più fatica di una volta a reperire le informazioni ed uso molto di più il wiki di Archlinux che quello gentoo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Non capisco dove sia il problema, purtroppo le patch per questo kernel sono diventate a pagamento.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Sono in ritardo con le news effettivamente e una sul fatto che c'e' un nuovo profilo sarebbe sicuramente meglio. Comunque puoi aprire un bug per segnalarlo.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> prova da:
> 
> ```
> elinks https://gentoo.org/get-started/
> ```
> ...

 

A me apre l'handbook sulla "Main Page"

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io adesso faccio più fatica di una volta a reperire le informazioni ed uso molto di più il wiki di Archlinux che quello gentoo.

 

Penso che rispetto a qualche anno fa la forza lavoro sia diminuita ma il wiki e' aperto a tutti per creare nuove pagine o modificare quelle gia' esistenti.

Se il wiki e' piu' scarno di altri la colpa e' anche un po' di noi utenti che non ci mettiamo di impegno per migliorarlo.

----------

## falko

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che sia devices compliant
> 
> 

 

Quoto, non sarebbe male come partenza, ma a parte questo il suo lavoro lo fa sia chiaro.

Forse però un'interfaccia più fresca sarebbe più accattivante e darebbe l'idea di una comunity più viva a chi si avvicina per la prima volta   :Wink: 

PS: comunque fa certo piacere vedere ancora attivi i grossi calibri di questo forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 1
> 
> Se il wiki e' piu' scarno di altri la colpa e' anche un po' di noi utenti che non ci mettiamo di impegno per migliorarlo.

 

hai ragione tu.

alla fine dei conti, la qualità dipende dalla presenza degli utenti e non dalla bellezza di un layout.

forse il guaio è che le cose funzionano oramai troppo bene, e non si sente più la necessità, come una volta, di aiutarsi gli uni con gli altri.

io faccio sempre più fatica a contribuire perché mi rendo conto che il livello è salito eccessivamente rispetto alle mie qualità e richiederebbe un'intensità che non riesco a mantenere.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> forse il guaio è che le cose funzionano oramai troppo bene, e non si sente più la necessità, come una volta, di aiutarsi gli uni con gli altri.

 

Non sono d'accordo, che funzioni meglio e' sicuramente vero ma per quanto riguarda aiutarsi il problema e' la pigrizia. Prendi ad esempio me e' da un sacco che vorrei mettere a posto la guida DELL XPS 15 9550 ma un po' a causa della lingua (inglese) ma soprattutto della pigrizia (o poco tempo) non lo faccio.

Chiaro anche che rispetto a qualche anno fa l'utenza e' diminuita quindi meno persone significa meno persone che contribuiscono.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> io faccio sempre più fatica a contribuire perché mi rendo conto che il livello è salito eccessivamente rispetto alle mie qualità e richiederebbe un'intensità che non riesco a mantenere.

 

Anche qua mi trovo in disaccordo, non serve chissa' quali che competenze per scrivere un guida se hai installato gentoo hai gia' sufficienti mezzi per dare il tuo contributo.

----------

## bandreabis

Comunque, sì.

Aggiornerei la homepage.

----------

## Tiro

Anni e anni e anni che sono passato ad Ubuntu, avevo provato anche Archlinux ma mi sono fermato all'installazione. L'apice del mio attivismo con Gentoo e' stato piu' di 10 anni fa quando studiavo all'universita', silenzioso mi ero immerso in questo forum sezione italiana a leggere e praticare quegli howto.. tutti perfetti! Ho imparato molto davvero tanto ed ho trascorso un periodo sereno e felice. Tuttavia il tempo di configurazione rispetto ai miei reali utilizzi mi ha indotto nel tempo a dover migrare ad Ubuntu e vivere a meta'. Con Gentoo vivi in pieno!

Alla lista di nomi che Comio ha scritto all'inizio del thread manca un nome speciale...in verita' altri ma fonderiadigitale ha dato tanta emozione a molti!!!

Buona giornata!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Tuttavia il tempo di configurazione rispetto ai miei reali utilizzi mi ha indotto nel tempo a dover migrare ad Ubuntu e vivere a meta'.

 

Devo dire che oggi con una gentoo stable, una volta configurata, non da piu' molte noie. Uso anche per lavoro gentoo e a parte quando c'e' qualche grosso cambiamento (recentemento cambio di profilo 13 -> 17) il tempo che perdo con la manutenzione e' davvero poco.

----------

## Maxxx

 *Quote:*   

> ... Con Gentoo vivi in pieno!

 

Concordo totalmente. Mi ha dato e continua a darmi tante emozioni e soddisfazioni.

Ultimamente sto utilizzando anche Kali Linux ma solo perchè mi serve per un corso di certificazione da penetration tester... è una distro Debian con in serie tutti i tools per l'hacking. So che un tempo c'era Pentoo per svolgere questo lavoro ma credo che ad oggi non sia più manutenuto, o mi sbaglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> So che un tempo c'era Pentoo per svolgere questo lavoro ma credo che ad oggi non sia più manutenuto, o mi sbaglio?

 

Dal README.md sul sito github

 *Quote:*   

> Pentoo is a Live CD and Live USB designed for penetration testing and security assessment. Based on Gentoo Linux, Pentoo is provided both as 32 and 64 bit installable livecd. Pentoo is also available as an overlay for an existing Gentoo installation. It features packet injection patched wifi drivers, GPGPU cracking software, and lots of tools for penetration testing and security assessment. The Pentoo kernel includes grsecurity and PAX hardening and extra patches - with binaries compiled from a hardened toolchain with the latest nightly versions of some tools available. The latest release of the Pentoo Livecd is 2017.0_RC5.3

 

----------

## Maxxx

Bello... non l'avevo visto, avevo solo trovato questo:

http://www.pentoo.ch/

ed era fermo al 2015.

----------

## Tiro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo dire che oggi con una gentoo stable, una volta configurata, non da piu' molte noie. Uso anche per lavoro gentoo e a parte quando c'e' qualche grosso cambiamento (recentemento cambio di profilo 13 -> 17) il tempo che perdo con la manutenzione e' davvero poco.

 

ne tengo conto ma a quanto ricordo gli aggiornamenti sono giornalieri e ad ogni emerge per quanto piccolo possa essere un pacchetto il tempo di compilazione in media è cmq maggiore di 20 secondi...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ne tengo conto ma a quanto ricordo gli aggiornamenti sono giornalieri e ad ogni emerge per quanto piccolo possa essere un pacchetto il tempo di compilazione in media è cmq maggiore di 20 secondi...

 

Ne ramo stable non e' piu' cosi' gli aggiornamenti li faccio solo settimanalmente

----------

